
'CANDLE' AI Software to Deliver a Decade of Cancer Advances in Just Five Years - SirOibaf
http://nvidianews.nvidia.com/news/nvidia-teams-with-national-cancer-institute-u-s-department-of-energy-to-create-ai-platform-for-accelerating-cancer-research
======
sharemywin
I'm all for any kind of advances in cancer, but if this is focused on deep
learning won't the process be kinda black box.

use xyz therapy on abc type patient with edf symptoms...why?...not
sure...because the computer said to...

~~~
jazoom
Much of medicine is like that. We (doctors) often don't understand exactly how
treatments work. And even if we do, it's often that we found that something
had an effect then try to explain how later. I don't see how it's any
different if the AI pointed us in the direction of the treatment.

